# 1 3 dimethylamylamine



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

This is an ingredient in a preworkout supplement i recently began taking. It comes from a plant. It appears to be synergistic with caffeine. Anyway it is a stimulant, but makes me feel pretty darn good, focused, and not jittery. I take klonopin and cant take any antidepressants they all suck. Adderall and Ritalin forget it. This stuff is the best thing I have found to give me an edge and feel motivated. I just ordered some supplements that contain only 1,3 dimethylamylamine. The preworkout stuff has a crap load of other ingredients for building muscle etc. I want to try taking this by itself.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

aloof said:


> This is an ingredient in a preworkout supplement i recently began taking. It comes from a plant. It appears to be synergistic with caffeine. Anyway it is a stimulant, but makes me feel pretty darn good, focused, and not jittery. I take klonopin and cant take any antidepressants they all suck. Adderall and Ritalin forget it. This stuff is the best thing I have found to give me an edge and feel motivated. I just ordered some supplements that contain only 1,3 dimethylamylamine. The preworkout stuff has a crap load of other ingredients for building muscle etc. I want to try taking this by itself.


I was taking MassExtreme by American Cellular Labs and it caused me to start having panic attacks which in turn led to DR. I felt good as well, up until I started shaking and crying for no reason. Then, the panic attacks came, and then the DR. Just be cautious as sometimes they stimulate you to much, as in my case. It has almost been a year and I still have DR, but it is getting better.


----------



## Delphic2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

aloof,

I have read on other online forums that some people who have used 1,3 dimethylamylamine have reported experiencing a strong "crash" when the effects of the chemical wear off. Have you noticed this yourself in taking supplements with 1,3 dimethylamylamine? I was also wondering how long the effects of 1,3 dimethylamylamine last when you take supplements that contain this chemical? I'd appreciate any insights that you might be able to offer.

Delphic2007


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Delphic2007 said:


> aloof,
> 
> I have read on other online forums that some people who have used 1,3 dimethylamylamine have reported experiencing a strong "crash" when the effects of the chemical wear off. Have you noticed this yourself in taking supplements with 1,3 dimethylamylamine? I was also wondering how long the effects of 1,3 dimethylamylamine last when you take supplements that contain this chemical? I'd appreciate any insights that you might be able to offer.
> 
> Delphic2007


the preworkoout supp ive been using is called Noxipro. On some of the reviews people have made the comment that it wears off in a couple hours and then they feel a bit of a crash. it also has 300 mg of caffeine. I myself have not noticed any crash. I dont use it everyday only days I workout. and I tend to build tolerance to chemicals/herbs as well. I look at living with DP as a moving target. You need a bag of tricks so to speak. For me no one thing works all the time or for very long. Even my medications I find varying the doses is necessary to keep effectiveness.


----------



## Delphic2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

aloof,

Thank you for your response. It's good to hear that you haven't noticed any crash from the 1,3-dimethylamylamine-containing Noxipro supplement that you take. It's too bad that you build up a tolerance to the supplements and medications that you take and that nothing seems to work on your depersonalization for very long. My anergic depression is the same way, unfortunately, so I can understand the frustration associated with getting temporary responses from supplements and having to treat your condition as a moving target.

Delphic2007


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

I've tried this stuff at a lower dose. I have found some energy behind it, but the recommended dosage was 1 - 3 capsules, I was taking 1. Once I ate, the energetic feeling vanished and I felt tired and crashed kind of like what a sugary energy drink does. I then tried 2 capsules, and yeah my heart felt like it was about to jump out my chest and my blood pressure was way up.

Be careful.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

staples said:


> I've tried this stuff at a lower dose. I have found some energy behind it, but the recommended dosage was 1 - 3 capsules, I was taking 1. Once I ate, the energetic feeling vanished and I felt tired and crashed kind of like what a sugary energy drink does. I then tried 2 capsules, and yeah my heart felt like it was about to jump out my chest and my blood pressure was way up.
> 
> Be careful.


Interesting because unless you are taking very high doses I wouldn't expect that. Its a mild stimulant taken at say 50 mg or less. and for me there is never a crash, just a a nice uplift in mood then a slow mellowing out. I dont take it all the time as it would become less effective just as caffeine does.


----------

